# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) جــديــد حل مشكلة null imei i9300

## البوب شريف

احيانا بعد تفليش الجهاز او تنزيل روم مطبوخ
 تظهر مشكلة وهي لاغية IMEI او غير مسجل على الشبكة
 ولا ياتي بشبكة
 انوه ان الطريقة فقط اذ كانت مشكلته سفتوير
 لان I9300 فيه الكثير من المشاكل القاعدي جيم
 اولا يجب تنزيل ريكفري معدل 
[YOUTUBE]hy9zUVDq4ho#action=share[/YOUTUBE]  *يجب عليك تنزيل هذا الملف يوجد بداخله الريكفري المعدل والكيرنل والمودم من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *بعد تركيب الريكفري ادخل على الريكفري زر رفع الصوت بور هوم*  *اختر Install zip*  *ثم Choose from /sdcard*  *ثم اختر ملف المودم وهو باسم Patched_I9300XXUGNA8_Modem.zip*  *ثم اختر Yes Install*  *ثم اعد تشغيل الجهاز من خلال Reboot System Now*  *نتأكد اذا عادت الشبكة الى العمل*  *اذا لم ترجع الشبكة وما زالت لا تعمل الى الان نعمل التالي*  *ننقل ملف الكيرنال الى الجهاز ثم  نغلق جهاز الاس 3 كليا ثم ندخل مرة اخرى الى الريكفري*  *اختر Install zip*  *ثم Choose from /sdcard*  *ثم اختر ملف الكيرنال وهو باسم  boeffla-kernel-5.3-Samsung-i9300.CWM.zip*  *ثم اختر Yes Install*  *بعد الانتهاء من التثبيت اضغط علي اي زر من ازرار اللمس المتواجدة في اسفل الريكفري*  *ثم اعد تشغيل الجهاز من خلال Reboot System Now*  *ان شاء الله سوف تعمل الشبكة*

----------


## marwan bukari

تسلم ياسيد

----------


## الطربوش 1200

شكرآ على المجهود الرائع

----------


## onoff

شكرآ على المجهود الرائع

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي  
Envoyé de mon D6603 en utilisant Tapatalk_

----------


## emad1974

تسلمو شباب ع الموضوع

----------


## hli555

تسلم

----------


## 3omra

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mena_ishak

ااااااالف شكرااااا

----------

